# Patio replacement decision- Raised brick w/slab, stamped concrete, or pavers?



## DebbieG (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi all.

I will be replacing a patio for my mother. Right now, she has a raised brick patio with a concrete slab (about 3ft high and its 10x12) attached to back of house w/doorwall leading out. Its in bad shape, leans toward house and we are afraid it was built without properly sealing a basement window that is behind it because water gets in sometimes, so it has to come down.
She can't seem to decide what to replace it with...another of the same, or something else..(Both cost and upkeep are main considerations)
Here are the options with questions I have...we live in Michigan, so cold winters need to be factored in. 

A ground level slab of concrete (does stamping concrete weaken it and tend to crack sooner? Does staining require upkeep?)
Pavers (do they tend to shift or raise even when done right with gravel/sand under?)
A composite wood look patio
(Open to any other suggestions)
Please let me know...Which would be the cheapest option for materials? (without including cost of professional labor)
Thanks so much!


----------



## kok328 (Mar 25, 2010)

_A ground level slab of concrete (does stamping concrete weaken it and tend to crack sooner? NO  Does staining require upkeep?) YES

Pavers (do they tend to shift or raise even when done right with gravel/sand under?)YES

A composite wood look patio
(Open to any other suggestions)
Please let me know...Which would be the cheapest option for materials? (without including cost of professional labor)
COMPOSITE WOOD WOULD BE THE CHEAPEST OPTION AND MAY EVEN BE DONE WITHOUT PROFESSIONAL LABOR._


----------



## handyguys (Mar 26, 2010)

kok328, I disagree, pavers wont shift or raise if done right. Well, they will move a little as the soil underneath freezes and thaws but I read that question as "will they turn into a jumbled mess if not professionally done?" The answer to that is NO.

I'm not a fan of wood/composites for ground level decks. pavers or concrete would be my choice. Concrete will be cheaper than pavers. Stamped concrete might price out similar to pavers. pavers could be a DIY project. a concrete slab that size is not usually a diy project.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 26, 2010)

handyguys, I see your point on how you interpreted the question but, being a fellow Michigander, I've seen pavers turn into a mess.  Even professionally installed paver jobs won't last as long as a composite deck (in terms of occassional, structural corrections).  Also, not being a fan of composite decking does not make the answer that DebbieG was seeking, financially comparable.
I respectfully, remain in that a composite deck would be the least expensive option with or without labor costs.


----------



## mudmixer (Mar 26, 2010)

If pavers are so bad, why do they use them for driveways, streets, parking lots and ever for taxiways and heavy duty harbor unloading facilities near the water table.

When installed with a proper base, they are more permanent than most applications including a lightly loaded patio by a reasonably DIYer that can read and follow instructions. - Just avoid the cheap fly-by-night contractors that will be gone tomorrow (there are many in MI).

Dick


----------



## wseand (Mar 27, 2010)

I vote for the stamped concrete slab, if you get the right contractor it will look amazing.  Cheapest and no maintenance.  Hire someone competent.  Find someone that will come out and give you a quote.  I am sure there is some mud flinger that can do all three.  Get two or three quotes and go with the best, but get references.


----------



## itsreallyconc (Mar 27, 2010)

dick's right - pavers ARE heavy duty IF properly installed - about $17 sf here in atl mtl & labor,,, most won't pay that much so they've gotten a bad reputation in many towns.

stamping conc won't encourage any cracking at all BUT failing to install the right joint pattern in a timely manner will !


----------

